# Silver maple burl



## Mike1950 (Apr 8, 2019)

Spent my day Sunday proving the young pups can wear the old man out, they did. Brats.
This is more my style of slabs... she was a big bruiser , about a ton....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 17 | Way Cool 4


----------



## jasonb (Apr 8, 2019)

Gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 8, 2019)

You never cease to amaze!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DKMD (Apr 8, 2019)

Sweet! I love silver maple burl... maybe more than BLM.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 8, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Sweet! I love silver maple burl... maybe more than BLM.


I agree but I see very little of it and NEVER one like this...


----------



## Karl_TN (Apr 8, 2019)

You sure can find some freaks of nature in your area. Makes me wonder what's in your soil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 8, 2019)

Congrats on finding gold at the end of the proverbial rainbow! Sweet looking burl! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 8, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> You sure can find some freaks of nature in your area. Makes me wonder what's in your soil.





Nature Man said:


> Congrats on finding gold at the end of the proverbial rainbow! Sweet looking burl! Chuck



Don't know about soil or rainbow- this one was sitting on pavement outside wood artist shop- he did not know what to do with it- center was rotten- he wanted intact slabs- me rot is good- it is only reason I got it....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213 (Apr 8, 2019)

There is some beautiful lace burl pattern on those slices

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 8, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Sweet! I love silver maple burl... maybe more than BLM.



But think again BLB does have it's place.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 8, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> But think again BLB does have it's place.
> 
> View attachment 163987


You, my friend are my hero!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 9, 2019)

@Mike1950 

There are a lot of eyes in your score. Any idea if it was a root burl, stump burl or other? The last dozen or so 'Silver maple' burls I saw were onion burls from upper crown stem and branches, and the 2 from stumps had some "eye" action. Just wondering about correlation and probabilities, if any exist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 9, 2019)

I assume stump- not root. I find big leaf air and ground/stump burls are different. but both have eyes. really not much for onion burl in Big leaf. some trees are burl from ground all the ways up though and good burl all the way. Not scientific but big leaf burls as much or more than any tree I know of- elder probably second

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Apr 10, 2019)

Oh my I don't know how your ticker can hold up , I've broken out in a sweat and I am only looking at pictures. That is amazing
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Apr 10, 2019)

Wow, Mike, Wow.........

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

